# Unbelievable Bridge Connects Paris to Barcelona



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The Millau viaduct is part of the new E11 expressway connecting Paris and Barcelona and features the highest bridge piers ever constructed. The tallest is 240 meters high and the overall height will be an impressive 336 meters, making this the highest bridge in the world.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

That is indeed a startling structure... very poetic and graceful. I'm guessing it's one serious piece of engineering. Look at all those looping switchbacks it's replacing.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I was at a conference in Toronto where some of the builders on this project were presenting. It's a P3 project--privately funded and operated. What characterizes the European P3s is incredibly long contracts of 50 years and more that make huge projects like this economically viable for private investors.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Wow...it does look very graceful. Wonderful engineering and architecture.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Simply amazing! Just think of the time that would save.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There is a remarkable Discovery program on that on the building of that. There was an earlier thread on that just when it opened can't find it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Here is another shot that gives some idea of jut how high it really is:


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Do you get a parachute before crossing it?  Of course they probably have good barriers on each side of the bridge. But, man is that high!


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

Another nice shot of a nice bridge.

There was a show on Discovery recently about this bridge, and they even "raced" a couple of twins across the valley, one via the bridge, and one on the older road. The bridge-riding twin won by something like a couple of hours.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Here is yet another view:


----------



## Sloan (Jun 27, 2005)

I watch a program on Discovery about the construction of this bridge and what I found astounding was that they built the bridge continuously in one piece before "pushing" it out to form the bridge. Its hard to explain but amazing to see.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

as beautifull as that bridge is and I'm sure it cuts allot of time out of a drive I would rather be down in that valley driving my Mini trough all those curves and switchbacks. 

Laterz


----------

